# 18D MOH



## Muppet (Sep 22, 2018)

Former Special Forces medic to receive Medal of Honor for valor in Afghanistan

Well done.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow, someone a young Soldier aspires to be like. Great stuff.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2018)

We already have a thread in the SF section.


----------

